# websites to meet women for fun



## eatngrow (May 2, 2009)

does anyone know any good websites that are free where you can meet women for fun,all the ones i find you have to pay to send them messages.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Facebook.


----------



## eatngrow (May 2, 2009)

cant my missus is on there.lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

bebo :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

eatngrow said:


> cant my missus is on there.lol


cnut :whistling:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

how the hell can you meet women on facebook ? unless you know them lol


----------



## eatngrow (May 2, 2009)

if you had not had it for months you would be looking aswell dan.lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

eatngrow said:


> if you had not had it for months you would be looking aswell dan.lol


not when i still had a lass at home i wouldnt, no.


----------



## eatngrow (May 2, 2009)

im basically looking for funtime girls with no strings


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

facebook or plenty of fish.

both FULL of sluts


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Dan said:


> not when i still had a lass at home i wouldnt, no.


Good man :thumbup1:


----------



## eatngrow (May 2, 2009)

cheers tinytom il check out the plenty of fish.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

kerb crawling


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Facebook deffinetely.

But if you have a Mrs then your a c*nt for looking without her knowing.

If she is involved also and you meet new people together then that is horny as f*ck 

I'm sure weeman can help out with a couple of websites.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I hope you are joking...

eatngrow - at least have the decency and respect to dump your missus first! :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

RedKola said:


> I hope you are joking...
> 
> eatngrow - at least have the decency and respect to dump your missus first! :cursing:


x2


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

eatngrow said:


> if you had not had it for months you would be looking aswell dan.lol


OR you could look into why you haven't had it for months, and if the result is that the relationship is "over", then actually end it before "moving on"

Hey, check me out, in my glass house, throwing stones


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

have to say if you have a GF then you WILL get found out because loads of chicks use POF on hidden profiles.

You WILL get caught out by her mates


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> have to say if you have a GF then you WILL get found out because loads of chicks use POF on hidden profiles.
> 
> You WILL get caught out by her mates


fingers crossed :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

sizar said:


> how the hell can you meet women on facebook ? unless you know them lol


Look for women in your area, get talking and ask if they want to meet up. Or just ask them if they'd like a shag. Simple as. Not exactly rocket science.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Faceparty used to be awesome, before I got married and settled down


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Didn't the OP start a thread the other day saying he isn't getting any because his missus is pregnant?

I may be wrong, but if it is, that is absolutely bang out and he needs ending.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Dezw said:


> Faceparty used to be awesome, before I got married and settled down


some guy offered me a BJ on there.

Was crap so I deleted my profile in case of a repeat occurance. :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

If your mrs is pregnant then you need a good kicking tbh.

She is:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/89726-horny-not-getting-any-aaaahhhhh.html

I hope the baby turns out not to be yours, now that would be funny:lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> some guy offered me a BJ on there.
> 
> *Was crap* so I deleted my profile in case of a repeat occurance. :lol:


The BJ was crap?!  :confused1:

We've heard it all now! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

chrisj22 said:


> Didn't the OP start a thread the other day saying he isn't getting any because his missus is pregnant?
> 
> I may be wrong, but if it is, that is absolutely bang out and he needs ending.


yep :ban:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> some guy offered me a BJ on there.
> 
> Was crap so I deleted my profile in case of a repeat occurance. :lol:


I'm talking 6 or 7 years ago matey, times have moved on.

You should have took the guy up on his offer, just close your eyes and think of someone nice, like WWE's Kelly Kelly :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

eatngrow said:


> im basically looking for funtime girls with no strings


Nah your needing a boot in the balls if your missus is at home pregnant mate.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Get off your **** and go out on the town.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

thoms04 said:


> Agreed... Plenty of Fish is awesome. :thumb:


If you subscribe to that place make sure you've got a van load of penicillin.

Half of the munters on there have been round the clock a few times, they've got 5 kids all with different fathers, tattoos spelt wrong, love and hate tattooed on their knuckles. Girdles with lemon stains at the front and chocolate stains at the back. They think a STD is some sort of benefit payment.

Steer clear of the place mate it's a maggot breeding paradise.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

UK-M


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Nidge said:


> If you subscribe to that place make sure you've got a van load of penicillin.
> 
> Half of the munters on there have been round the clock a few times, they've got 5 kids all with different fathers, tattoos spelt wrong, love and hate tattooed on their knuckles. Girdles with lemon stains at the front and chocolate stains at the back. They think a STD is some sort of benefit payment.
> 
> Steer clear of the place mate it's a maggot breeding paradise.


 :thumb: Reps for that wonderful post!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

cheating on a pregnant women what a ****er! when she finds out and leaves you, and stops you seeing your kid whos fault is that, then you will join fathers for justice and complain about not being able to see your kids....whos fault is that?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

MissBC said:


> UK-M


x2 even though all the women are munters


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

MissBC said:


> UK-M


I wish:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

jimmy79 said:


> cheating on a pregnant women what a ****er! when she finds out and leaves you, and stops you seeing your kid whos fault is that, then you will join fathers for justice and complain about not being able to see your kids....whos fault is that?


Yeah totally agree, I hope she reads his post over his shoulder and boots him into touch......PR1CK!


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

aye Plenty Of Fish or faceparty, faceparty is slut central! seriously! or just pay for it??


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> Good man :thumbup1:


Woody WTF are you wearing in that avvy......look like you are just getting ready for school FFS... :lol:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Nidge said:


> If you subscribe to that place make sure you've got a van load of penicillin.
> 
> Half of the munters on there have been round the clock a few times, they've got 5 kids all with different fathers, tattoos spelt wrong, love and hate tattooed on their knuckles. Girdles with lemon stains at the front and chocolate stains at the back. They think a STD is some sort of benefit payment.
> 
> Steer clear of the place mate it's a maggot breeding paradise.


You sure you dont live near me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

nothing2fear said:


> You sure you dont live near me :lol: :lol: :lol:


PMSL used to work in Wickford a few years ago.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> Didn't the OP start a thread the other day saying he isn't getting any because his missus is pregnant?
> 
> I may be wrong, but if it is, that is absolutely bang out and he needs ending.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/89726-horny-not-getting-any-aaaahhhhh.html

Yep, cheating on your Mrs while she's carrying your child 

What an awesome guy:rolleyes:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Nidge said:


> PMSL used to work in Wickford a few years ago.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: that place is one giant gum clinic


----------



## ShrinkingViolet (Jul 19, 2009)

Dan said:


> fingers crossed :thumb:


x2. EnG - you DESERVE to be caught. As someone who's had her fair-share of pricks, you deserve everything coming your way!

As GHS said, you need to find out why she won't sleep with you anymore (obvious answer is you're a w*nker) then end the relationship.

Shouldn't really say this, but men like you deserve the nastiest STI you can possibly catch!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:

Didn't realise that! Therefore I SHOULD be saying what I just said! NO kid deserves to have a father like that inflicted upon them (I have a friend who's partner's playing away and she's pregnant with his (somewhat of a miracle it is his, as he smokes upwards of 25 joints a day). Things are a little more complicated there though, for reasons I'm not at liberty to divulge.)

C'mon mods - ban the cheating pr**k!!!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

nothing2fear said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: that place is one giant gum clinic


I know mate, I caught something when I was down there working.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Fair share of pricks eh??


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

pea head said:


> Woody WTF are you wearing in that avvy......look like you are just getting ready for school FFS... :lol:


Its wat all us nap50 boyz wer, its da nap50 stylez m8. Haha, shame your getting on a bit too much to understand wat is fashion nowa days but its a jumper from Next 

EDIT: it does look slightly schooly from here but its not


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Its wat all us nap50 boyz wer, its da nap50 stylez m8. Haha, shame your getting on a bit too much to understand wat is fashion nowa days but its a jumper from Next
> 
> EDIT: it does look slightly schooly from here but its not


PONCE :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

For those who use Faceparty is it actually any good? Also does anyone have a valid password?

Its asking for 25 quid as a password, i'll more than happily pay it if its any good


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

ShrinkingViolet said:


> x2. EnG - you DESERVE to be caught. As someone who's had her fair-share of pricks, you deserve everything coming your way!
> 
> As GHS said, you need to find out why she won't sleep with you anymore (obvious answer is you're a w*nker) then end the relationship.
> 
> ...


I think Wildbill has had his fair share of pricks aswell! prison life was hard for him, shower time was the worst! :thumb:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

What's the crack with Faceparty, I've never heard of it?


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> For those who use Faceparty is it actually any good? Also does anyone have a valid password?
> 
> Its asking for 25 quid as a password, i'll more than happily pay it if its any good


Faceparty is free, i signed up there years ago, its similar to facebook except you can browse everyone. i found many MANY sluts on there! :laugh:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> I think Wildbill has had his fair share of pricks aswell! prison life was hard for him, shower time was the worst! :thumb:


I'd like to say you fought the good fight but the "sisters" had they're way with you. The warden took you out of your one bed Hilton and cast you down with the *********, you feltl like youd been fvcked by a train!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> Faceparty is free, i signed up there years ago, its similar to facebook except you can browse everyone. i found many MANY sluts on there! :laugh:


Hey mate think its changed now, its asking for £25 to get a password:

http://www.faceparty.com/

Tried joining a while ago and it did this


----------



## ShrinkingViolet (Jul 19, 2009)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> I think Wildbill has had his fair share of pricks aswell! prison life was hard for him, shower time was the worst! :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I bet! He's probably still sore now!

I LOVE this site! Been stuck here posting drivel on and off all day!


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

Wildbill said:


> I'd like to say you fought the good fight but the "sisters" had they're way with you. The warden took you out of your one bed Hilton and cast you down with the *********, you feltl like youd been fvcked by a train!


I loved prison! it was the best sex i ever had! :beer:

Its a shame is faceparty has changed, its not worth £25 quid though i wouldnt have thought


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

SALKev said:


> PONCE :lol:


Haha lets see you then sexy :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

pea head said:


> Woody WTF are you wearing in that avvy......look like you are just getting ready for school FFS... :lol:


LMAO..lovin the way you read this thread but felty his jumper/cardigan from next deserved mentioning above all else.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

as for the OP I think the red bars under his name state it all   grow up.....


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

lol i love threads like this...


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

eatngrow said:


> does anyone know any good websites that are free where you can meet women for fun,all the ones i find you have to pay to send them messages.


well desperado; try Xtube - if your desperate :bounce: :bounce: :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

some sanctamonious [email protected] on here.....I really really have seen lots of naughty boys get stucin up to their back axles at the dropof a hat in some snatch that isn't their misses......FAF that none of them ever ever ever post on here.......maybe it the last real taboo in the UK lol


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> some sanctamonious [email protected] on here.....I really really have seen lots of naughty boys get stucin up to their back axles at the dropof a hat in some snatch that isn't their misses......*FAF* that none of them ever ever ever post on here.......maybe it the last real taboo in the UK lol


? whats this mean uriel.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> Its wat all us nap50 boyz wer, its da nap50 stylez m8. Haha, shame your getting on a bit too much to understand wat is fashion nowa days but its a jumper from Next
> 
> EDIT:* it does look slightly schooly from here but its not *


Come off it woody..its an Ethel Austin 1st year high school jersey....and it matches the basin cut or as i would call it...a german helmet :lol: :lol:


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

:lol:



pea head said:


> Come off it woody..its an Ethel Austin 1st year high school jersey....and it matches the basin cut or as i would call it...a german helmet :lol: :lol:


WW2 Evacuee style:lol:


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

LOL'ing at the poor lad getting ripped about the cardigan/pullover his nan knitted for xmas and maybe more at the "WW2 evacuee" comment! Genius! pure genius!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

pea head said:


> Come off it woody..its an Ethel Austin 1st year high school jersey....and it matches the basin cut or as i would call it...a german helmet :lol: :lol:


At least i have the choice of a german helmet mate :lol: :thumbup1:

Well this thread origionally started off as some motherfcuker wanting to cheaton his bird... but fcuk it! Im sure a School ww2 basen german helmet ponce cargian bashing thread is much more entertaining!

CNUTS! :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

It's ok mate, I think you look sexy.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

clairey.h said:


> LMAO..lovin the way you read this thread but felty his jumper/cardigan from next deserved mentioning above all else.... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> as for the OP I think the red bars under his name state it all   grow up.....


Help me!  :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

GHS said:


> Facebook deffinetely.
> 
> *But if you have a Mrs then your a c*nt for looking without her knowing.*
> 
> ...


Its 2010, the world is now full of nothing but utter scum of the earth cnuts  what difference does it make :lol:


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

*Password to faceparty???????*


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> some sanctamonious [email protected] on here.....I really really have seen lots of naughty boys get stucin up to their back axles at the dropof a hat in some snatch that isn't their misses......FAF that none of them ever ever ever post on here.......maybe it the last real taboo in the UK lol


i have to agree

I bet almost all those slating guy have cheated on partner at some stage

And I know for a fact some of posters have

Bunch of fckin hypocrites

Ps

That loose moralled RK is the worst


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

jw007 said:


> i have to agree
> 
> I bet almost all those slating guy have cheated on partner at some stage
> 
> ...


x2 3 and 4


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

And another thing,

If the wife loves him. why the fck is she not putting out??

Pregnancy is not a fckin illness..

Ok, lets say she dont feel like it, but hey they are what, married, if not getting it she could at very least suck him off or hand job, I doubt it would take him very long given lack of action..

Hardly a big deal to make a bit of effrot for someone supposed to love is it???

Mostly you dont sign up for a relationship not to get "anything" if thats case (medical reasons\illness aside) then fckin expect its going to happen


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

eatngrow said:


> does anyone know any good websites that are free where you can meet women for fun,all the ones i find you have to pay to send them messages.


Dont make tooo much effort will you......just go to the local dive latefriday saturday night im sure the town /village lush will oblige. lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

WRT said:


> x2 even though all the women are munters


Hahaah easy to nail though  :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> i have to agree
> 
> I bet almost all those slating guy have cheated on partner at some stage
> 
> ...


Are you talking about ME? !? 

:lol:


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

i'd say plenty of fish , shagged that many lasses on there i've had to come off , used to see them a while ,like a couple of days ha , cause an argument then i'd be off hanging out of some other birds **** before my balls had even dried off the other lasses pussy juice, all good fun but had to call it a day ,did too many fat birds and was waking up with cold sweats lol


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

bigjonny said:


> i'd say plenty of fish , shagged that many lasses on there i've had to come off , used to see them a while ,like a couple of days ha , cause an argument then i'd be off hanging out of some other birds **** before my balls had even dried off the other lasses pussy juice, all good fun but had to call it a day ,did too many fat birds and was waking up with cold sweats lol


You big charmer you


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

bigjonny said:


> i'd say plenty of fish , shagged that many lasses on there i've had to come off , used to see them a while ,like a couple of days ha , cause an argument then i'd be off hanging out of some other birds **** before my balls had even dried off the other lasses pussy juice, all good fun but had to call it a day ,did too many fat birds and was waking up with cold sweats lol


 Wonder what they said about you:rolleyes:


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

nothing good i bet , actually feel a bit bad now thinking about all the girls i ****ed off


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

DB said:


> Hahaah easy to nail though  :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

jw007 said:


> And another thing,
> 
> If the wife loves him. why the fck is she not putting out??
> 
> ...


I agree! The amount of times my girly friends whinge about their blokes doing or not doing xyz but then it comes round to the fact they haven't put out for a month! I doubt things are going to be rosy if that's the case. Course there's not an excuse for affairs, if things aren't right then they either need to be sorted out or move on, but I can also see how it can happen for those people who are so inclined.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

If you're not shagging then you're basically just friends. Never lasts if there's no sex.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

But then back to the OP's original question, Faceparty and POF kept me 'entertained' when I was single.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> And another thing,
> 
> If the wife loves him. why the fck is she not putting out??
> 
> ...


Bluntly put, but cant entirely disagree lol....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Hahaah easy to nail though  :lol:


yea yea blah blah blah sex on the first date blah blah blah takes two to tango blah blah blah and we are still here 17 months later


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Haha lets see you then sexy :tongue:


P1ss off mate, you w4nk over porn not UK-M teens :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

dont be shy!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

jw007 said:


> And another thing,
> 
> If the wife loves him. why the fck is she not putting out??
> 
> ...


What's funniest about this apart from it being true, is I bet not one of the holier than thou sanctimonious pr!cks has negged him for it?? :lol:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

i agree bill. when big joe speaks, no one questions his view. if it was an 18 year old like juicerwales theyd be all over it.

just for the record i agree with joes post.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

BillC said:


> What's funniest about this apart from it being true, is I bet not one of the holier than thou sanctimonious pr!cks has negged him for it?? :lol:





El Ricardinho said:


> i agree bill. when big joe speaks, no one questions his view. if it was an 18 year old like juicerwales theyd be all over it.
> 
> just for the record i agree with joes post.


LMFAO

Thats because I speak the truth that everyone is thinking, But most are to scared of the PC brigade to say it as it is..

FCK EM

PUT out or fck OFF:beer:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

I still think hes a **** :lol:


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

having read what e n g said i think there are to bad points to this. I honestly thinkc heating on a women who is holding your child is utterly wrong and childike, however, if a women is pregnant she must still feel comfotable enough around her bf/ spouse / w,e to have slap and tickle?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I say the same thing time and again, I know blokes (real blokes not kids) - inside out upside down...because I've worked/lived/laughed/fought and fuking everything else beside thousands of them over 17 years.....

I know fuk all about women -but all you lying backsliding blokes & knobbers on here aren't fooling me. trying to look PC and saintly on here for the female audience.....BS


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I say the same thing time and again, I know blokes (real blokes not kids) - inside out upside down...because I've worked/lived/laughed/fought and fuking everything else beside thousands of them over 17 years.....
> 
> I know fuk all about women -but all you lying backsliding blokes & knobbers on here aren't fooling me. trying to look PC and saintly on here for the female audience.....BS


Maybe there are just some nice people left in the world :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dan said:


> Maybe there are just some nice people left in the world :thumb:


What does not make you nice???

We are Animals end of the day, we are here for the sole purpose of procreation.

You may think you have a higher purpose or some sh1t, But you dont..

Nice or not nice really has nothing to do with it

Some might say reigning in our animal instincts and urges is unnnatural...

Who am i to argue, Im just a meat head


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

jw007 said:


> What does not make you nice???
> 
> We are Animals end of the day, we are here for the sole purpose of procreation.
> 
> ...


 :lol:

Well if my lass said she'd be cheating on me I'd go mad + I'd feel pretty messed up about it..

So why would i wana make her feel like that?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dan said:


> :lol:
> 
> Well if my lass said she'd be cheating on me I'd go mad + I'd feel pretty messed up about it..
> 
> So why would i wana make her feel like that?


Thats why you dont tell her

However, If she REALLY loved you, then she would want you to be happy..

If nailing some slut from some dating site makes you happy then she should be all for making you happy?? yes???

If on othet hand she does not want you to do itt for sake of her own selfishness, Then perhaps she actually puts her feelings above your happiness and is in fact a very selfish girl

Perhaps you need to re-evaluate this current partner

Love should be unconditional, not "i will love you as long as you dont fck something else"

Just saying:whistling:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

I wouldnt want it done to me, so even if it did make me happy i wouldnt do it  call me what you like :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dan said:


> I wouldnt want it done to me, so even if it did make me happy i wouldnt do it  call me what you like :lol:


How you know she isnt???

Just saying:whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> What does not make you nice???
> 
> We are Animals end of the day, we are here for the sole purpose of procreation.
> 
> ...


can't rep you mate cause I haven't repped anyone for ages....

Least you have the courage and intelligence and wit to be honest with yourself as well as others.

Women are just as bad, and worse in many cases.

The perfect barbie world relationship is a fuking monumental lie IMO....people who buy intoit have avtually been demonstrated to be in a state of madness

It's dark cold and a bit scary in the real world...


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

jw007 said:


> How you know she isnt???
> 
> Just saying:whistling:


why would she want to with a nice lad like me 

(cnut, making me paranoid now :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

WRT said:


> She was on about going with that bloke off skins, if she would with a celeb why not with average bloke? :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: shhh


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dan said:


> why would she want to* with a nice lad* like me
> 
> (cnut, making me paranoid now :lol: :lol: :lol: )


Because NICE lads finish last FACT...

As WRT said, would nail a celeb!!! How fckin shallow is that..

Case Closed


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

What we arguing about? Im bored.

The good book says let he who is without sin cast the first stone.

I have never, and will never while in full control of my functions, cheat on any person I happen to be with at any given time.

That makes all of you cnts, and me above godliness

So suck my fat fvcking plums, the lot of you :lol:

Edit - especially you, you big fvcking brash green cnut :lol: :lol: :lol:

Double Edit - and Im not a nice guy, I am in fact, an utter bastard with a fetish for shoving pens in cats vagine


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> What we arguing about? Im bored.
> 
> The good book says let he who is without sin cast the first stone.
> 
> ...


Well Done:thumbup1:

Does not mean RK wouldnt tho:beer: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Because NICE lads finish last FACT...
> 
> As WRT said, would nail a celeb!!! How fckin shallow is that..
> 
> Case Closed


 :lol:

Im not nice tbh, im a cnut, surprised she's still around :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

rs007 said:


> What we arguing about? Im bored.
> 
> The good book says let he who is without sin cast the first stone.
> 
> ...


So, if i take you up on your offer of sucking ya baaaallsss... :whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Well Done:thumbup1:
> 
> Does not mean RK wouldnt tho:beer: :lol:


[shrugs shoulders]

So what if it doesn't. Not saying it wouldnt pis$ me off, but I know I can handle that, and besides - I am not insecure and therefore aint going to live in fear of it happening.

Can't control what she does, other than continuing to be so fvcking awesome she has no interest to stray :thumbup1:

Im so fvcking bored, was going to start some good humoured natty windup threads, but youve already cornered the market on that :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Dan said:


> So, if i take you up on your offer of sucking ya baaaallsss... :whistling:


Damn, the irony, that would make me a bare face cheating lying bastard

ahh wait

[RS Shouts upstairs]RK your fvcking dumped[/RS Shouts upstairs]

Aint cheating now pretty boy, get on my balls :lol:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> can't rep you mate cause I haven't repped anyone for ages....
> 
> Least you have the courage and intelligence and wit to be honest with yourself as well as others.
> 
> ...


If you believe in evolutionary psychology that is exactly the case, the promiscuity of the female of a species is all down to the size of the nads.

Chimps have huge balls because the female chimps are nymphos.

Gorillas have tiny balls because only the alpha gets any action.

Humans fall somewhere in the between. Don't get me started on cannibalistic sperm...

We as a species just haven't evolved to catch up with modern day societal BS.

Having said that if he's not happy he needs to either address the issues or get out, life's too short.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> [shrugs shoulders]
> 
> So what if it doesn't. Not saying it wouldnt pis$ me off, but I know I can handle that, and besides - I am not insecure and therefore aint going to live in fear of it happening.
> 
> ...


I beg top differ:lol: :lol:

You call control, I would could subtle coersion so they think what they are doing is their own idea

Im very good at things like that:lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> What we arguing about? Im bored.


RS, I love you but you are not bore with this subject or you would not have posted. You are not bore with this subject because it is a core human feeling and you are not immune mate.

You have to pay attention because your genes make it so.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> RS, I love you but you are not bore with this subject or you would not have posted. You are not bore with this subject because it is a core human feeling and you are not immune mate.
> 
> You have to pay attention because your genes make it so.


Wrong mate, don't presume to know me. Youd be right if I werent defective (damaged goods:lol - ASD is a wonderful thing, and leaves me devoid of a lot of the bullsh1t you mere mortals feel compelled to worry about

So, you can be next in line to suck my balls


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

And anyway, Im bored generally - this thread was at the top - logic implied this is where the action is at


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Wrong mate, don't presume to know me. Youd be right if I werent defective (damaged goods:lol - ASD is a wonderful thing, and leaves me devoid of a lot of the bullsh1t you mere mortals feel compelled to worry about
> 
> So, you can be next in line to suck my balls


Keep feeding yourself those lies mate....you'll be telling me 1.8 G per lb mass lean of protein make you fat and weak next x


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Keep feeding yourself those lies mate....you'll be telling me 1.8 G per lb mass lean of protein make you fat and weak next x


Well actually.... :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Well actually.... :lol:


anyway mate as said much as I love you and RK - anything you say regarding relationships on here is poo - simply because your wife reads the site and if you were in any way honest - you'd be ****ed.

The game is not played that way and no matter how weird or cool you think you may be........you need to conform just like everyone else bro:tongue:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> anyway mate as said much as I love you and RK - *anything you say regarding relationships on here is poo - simply because your wife reads the site and if you were in any way honest - you'd be ****ed.*
> 
> The game is not played that way and no matter how weird or cool you think you may be........you need to conform just like everyone else bro:tongue:


^^^^^ he does have a point:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Honest as you are plastic, you aint that honest

BOOOM


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> anyway mate as said much as I love you and RK - anything you say regarding relationships on here is poo - simply because your wife reads the site and if you were in any way honest - you'd be ****ed.
> 
> The game is not played that way and no matter how weird or cool you think you may be........you need to conform just like everyone else bro:tongue:


I have no idea what next level psycho babble you are trying to run here uriel :lol:

I am completely honest in every statement I make on here, bar obvious jokes :confused1:

What you banging on about conforming you tw4t :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> ^^^^^ he does have a point:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Honest as you are plastic, you aint that honest
> 
> BOOOM


Really Joe, I know this is just the net, but I really did think you at least would know me better than this :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I have no idea what next level psycho babble you are trying to run here uriel :lol:
> 
> I am completely honest in every statement I make on here, bar obvious jokes :confused1:
> 
> What you banging on about conforming you tw4t :lol:


don't think unkie U is a fuking mug baby, your a beatiful creature - but you can only p1ss with the c0ck you've got


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Really Joe, I know this is just the net, but I really did think you at least would know me better than this :lol:


Your honest in a "keep thoughts to yourself way":whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i was discussing this with a girl from uni today who i have been using for weekend cardio for the last few weeks 

she is a good few years older than me 28 i believe. I said i couldnt name 1 of my mates who i no hasnt cheated wether it be a kiss or more in their relationships (i tried to slip in excluding me after but it didnt work lmao) HOWEVER she said she can only think of one of her friends.

Now this covers a wide range of ages from my side anywere from 18 to 30+ mostly between 20 and 26 my mates and hers mostly between 26 and 36ish we guessed.

it came cos she said lads were worse than girls but when we thought about it what did we come up with???

as much as it upsets me ------- WERE ALL DOGS


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

fab swingers


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> don't think unkie U is a fuking mug baby, your a beatiful creature - but you can only p1ss with the c0ck you've got


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I love you Uriel, I really do :lol:

I am struggling with the implication of your previous post tho - you said if I was in any way honest, I'd be fvcked, because RK reads here.

To me you are assuming some sort of guilt or unsavoury action on my part?

I can't prove to you that I am as honest as I claim, I don't need too - but god knows RK has been in tears often enough because I am probably too honest at times.

I know what I am and what am not, I've never felt the need to lie about it, and RK knows it all, good and bad :lol:

If I have missed the point of the post I refer to, do feel free to enlighten me


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Being the father of 3, I can feel for the OP. Apparantly, some women get really horny in the 3rd trimester of pregnancy. Having asked around my mates, I've decided that this is bullshit spread around by women to stop men from straying during the shagfamine that is pregnancy.

Pregnancy in a nutshell

Erm I think I'm pregnant

Within 4 weeks , morning sickness which you may or may not know, lasts all day and night and carries on until roughly 5 months.

Bump now showing, woman too busy nesting to have hanky panky

3rd trimester, everything is a chore and hard work, never mind shagging your selfish, is that all you think about, I'm pregnant you know. Yes, it's a frigging illness isn't it!

Baby overdue - everyone's always is- if not, she's lied and it's not yours - oo lets have a quicky as that'll start the contractions - what do you mean you've foprgotten what it's for? Have most unromantic, unsexy sex ever and then get woken in middle of night as contractions start

Watch baby born, see the lady bits stretched as this thing comes out, ow and seeing as they no longer do enemas on pregnant women like they did back in the day, watch wife shit the bed. Ow it's beautiful to be there, honestly. No it isn't, another women divised shitty trick to put you off mithering for sex.

spend next 6-12 weeks too fckd from screaming thing to contemplate sex.

there you go, pregnancy in a nutshell.

Edit: Leave Rams alone you bullies, he's got morals, and plus he's dieting and you have him running for the haribos


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

just ccatching up as keyboard was fkd and couldnt post for cpl days.

its all highs n lows in here!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

:lol: !!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Your honest in a "keep thoughts to yourself way":whistling:


Ahhhh but thoughts are a persons own personal reserve, no one is entitled to them, and having thoughts, does not mean guilt - acting on them innapropriately does.

Let me use an extreme example.

Take Uriel. I know for a fact he has thoughts of shagging stray dogs. He keeps a bottle of chloroform handy, and has rehear$ed the act often enough in his own mind. Go out for a late night walk (cardio he says, wife suspects nowt) steak in hand. Entice stray dog with steak. Put chloroformed cloth over dogs muzzle. Once dog has passed out, shag it.

You can just tell from his avatar.

But he hasn't yet acted on these thoughts.

So he isn't guilty of anything.

We all have thoughts, they are no one elses business and in the grand scheme they mean nowt.

Mayhap I have told Lorianne most of mine as they occur, some have royally pi$sed her off :lol:

But there you are.

Like I said, I am a bastard :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MXD said:


> fab swingers


sssh ffs whole site will end up on there!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I love you Uriel, I really do :lol:


You are only human bro

It's a diverse world.

i can only speak about what I know and see. If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck and looks like a duck.......invariably - time and time again - it's a ****ing duck.

Some people believe infidelity begings and ends in the very thought of infidelity......If you are going to tell me you in all honesty - you have never thought of fuking another women - I'll struggle to believe you.

So, what is the line between thinking it and doing it?

I'm guessing courage or latnet guilt!

just my experience


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Ahhhh but thoughts are a persons own personal reserve, no one is entitled to them, and having thoughts, does not mean guilt - acting on them innapropriately does.
> 
> Let me use an extreme example.
> 
> ...


Well if I cried out "oo do me Lorraine Kelly" whilst having a BJ to my missus she'd be mighty ****ed too


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> You are only human bro
> 
> It's a diverse world.
> 
> ...


Come on now mate - whats the line between thinking it and doing it? That would be when you actually do it :lol:

Lets take it away from sex, because people get disproportionately hung up when sex is concerned. Still a perfectly comparable situation though.

Ever thought about killing someone? Anything from a passing thought of I'd love to smash my bosses brains in, to a detailed plan in your head how you would go about doing it, disposing the body, evading capture?

I have, reckon its completely normal.

But I am guilty of nothing, because I never acted on those thoughts. Thats got to be the line, surely? You aren't a murderer, just because the thought passes your mind.

And anyway, its a bit of a nul point to say infidelity begins with a thought, because everything a human might decide to do, from having tea or coffee in the morning, to jumping off a cliff, begins with a thought.

If you are the type of person, who feels guilt at your thoughts... you need help.

But just because a given situation is all you know - by your own admission - you should still have the mental capacity to understand that this might not be all there is, that people can be different?

Take another illustration. I am sure you all know Brian and Sers "extra curricular" activities.

I have never indulged in such, not because it disgusts me, but because at this point in my life i am not interested, and the way RK and Is relationship is configured currently, wont allow it. But think of it like this - RK still trusts me completely, to go away places with Brian. We can be away for a day at a time sometimes, on various road trips.

Now don't you think if I was any less than I claim, she would be at least a little concerned, knowing what Brian gets up to? It has took a long fvking time to get that level of trust from her - for her to believe I am what I say I am - and I'll be fvcked if I would throw that away for a cheap thrill with some skank :lol:

Tell you something though, its a fvcking pain in the ar$e, small minded people automatically assuming that because I am best mates with Brian, that I must be into all the same stuff, I suppose this is the same essence of your assumptions about me in this thread... I don't hold it against you mate, I'm used to it


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I suppose this is the same essence of your assumptions about me in this thread... I don't hold it against you mate, I'm used to it


I don't have any assumptions about you.

I have a lot of facts about observed male behaviours in amounts tha most could not imagine - honestly.

I'm actually in a bit of a situation myself because I'm trying to be faithfull (for once- for 12 years) and myself in a set of circumstances that I don't really feel merits my faithfullness for much longer TBCH.

I would never presume to judge another human though because life is hard and we all make choices for ourselves and our loved ones in a given set of circumstances.

Never judge a man til you walk a mile in his shoes.....many on here bkeat out the pc line.

Back to the thread, people talk all kinds of nonsense and judge others with very low amounts of life experience. :thumbup1:

You are a good man RS, RK and angel deserve you mate, no bS


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I don't have any assumptions about you.
> 
> I have a lot of facts about observed male behaviours in amounts tha most could not imagine - honestly.
> 
> ...


Just telling you the way I am, it doesn't really make any difference in the bigger picture if anyone believes me or not I suppose, I just like my chance to say my bit - god knows I am with you on the "observed male behaviours" so guess I can understand why I sound like I am BSing.

Enjoyed the discussion mate.

When you meet me in real life and realise what a shuffling, awkward and inarticulate spastic I am, it will all make sense to you :lol:

Apologies for hijack-age


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> When you meet me in real life and realise what a shuffling, awkward and inarticulate spastic I am, it will all make sense to you :lol:
> 
> Apologies for hijack-age


The beat thing about a half decent mate is you can disagree and respect the balls off him:laugh:

Lest spoon......soon:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

RK doesnt mind us going away for a day at a time mate because she is is sitting at home,[email protected] bone tingling imagining me and you in a seedy travel lodge en route to Edinburgh exchanging bumular fun with each other.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> RK doesnt mind us going away for a day at a time mate because she is is sitting at home,[email protected] bone tingling imagining me and you in a seedy travel lodge en route to Edinburgh exchanging bumular fun with each other.


I fuking know in my heart of heart that happens.........I want to be the butter in that wee & RS roll:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> RK doesnt mind us going away for a day at a time mate because she is is sitting at home,[email protected] bone tingling imagining me and you in a seedy travel lodge en route to Edinburgh exchanging bumular fun with each other.


That might well be true, the bitch isn't half as honest with me as I am with her :lol: :lol: :lol:

bumular fun :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I fuking know in my heart of heart that happens.........I want to be the butter in that wee & RS roll:lol:


theres a Uriel sized slot waiting for you baby:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> theres a Uriel sized slot waiting for you baby:thumbup1:


Ive never been so happy but yet sleazy in public feeling......yipee


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm actually quite surprised and shocked with some of the comments here tbh...:eek:

Just because you lot have had some experiances with not being able to keep your d1ck in your trousers whilst in a serious relationship or married doesn't mean everyone is like this! :confused1:

And it's not just because I'm on here that Ramsay isn't a male [email protected], he was on this way before I even knew about this site and didn't act in any other way than the way he is now. 

The thing with Brian, yeah, I trust Ramsay completely when he is with Brian (weeman) as Brian knows how our relationship works and I'd like to think he wouldn't 'encourage' Ramsay to cheat on me as we are mates too. 

Oh, and as far as 'thinking' about [email protected] other people - who doesn't? Isn't that what fantasy's are? As long as you aren't actually doing it....then what's the problem? :mellow:

MEOWWWW! LMAO :lol:

P.S - I'm not a [email protected] or a snake with t1ts! LMAO :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

damn she's here lads, I'll need to watch what I say now :whistling:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

:lol:

Yeah, or I'll get the whip out!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

RedKola said:


> I'm actually quite surprised and shocked with some of the comments here tbh...:eek:
> 
> Just because you lot have had some experiances with not being able to keep your d1ck in your trousers whilst in a serious relationship or married doesn't mean everyone is like this! :confused1:
> 
> ...


*HOLY SH!T!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
* 

*
*You managed to get a smiley in after every paragraph :lol:

*
*


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

SALKev said:


> *HOLY SH!T!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> You managed to get a smiley in after every paragraph :lol:


Would you rather I went in all guns blazing? :lol: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :death:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Would you rather I went in all guns blazing? :lol: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :death:


It would be more entertaining...I had to skip about 3 pages because the posts were so long :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Well, I'm glad you stopped to read mine :lol: (or just count my smilies....)

:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RedKola said:


> P.S - I'm not a [email protected] or a snake with t1ts! LMAO :lol:


Now now Lori.... according to every man on here we ALL are.... and don't you know that men are always in the right.....? :whistling: :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

i find " Good Housekeeping" a great place to meet women


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> i find " Good Housekeeping" a great place to meet women


LMAO.... must renew my annual subscription....


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Now now Lori.... according to every man on here we ALL are.... and don't you know that men are always in the right.....? :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Gets a bit boring and predictable after a while, eh??


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Gets a bit boring and predictable after a while, eh??


Just a tad


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Gets a bit boring and predictable after a while, eh??





Zara-Leoni said:


> Just a tad


bloody men....their only good for 1 thing.......................

guess??


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> bloody men....their only good for 1 thing.......................
> 
> guess??


Moaning?........... :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Moaning?........... :whistling:


CLOSE....it does end with.....ing

guess>>>>


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> CLOSE....it does end with.....ing
> 
> guess>>>>


Slagging?

Teasing?

Annoying?

Jeez am on a roll here! :lol:

Close yet? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> bloody men....their only good for 1 thing.......................
> 
> guess??


Aye.

And most of them aint even any good at that....  :tongue:


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

everyth*ing*?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Slagging?
> 
> Teasing?
> 
> ...


*ALMOST!!*



Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye.
> 
> And most of them aint even any good at that....  :tongue:







:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> CLOSE....it does end with.....ing
> 
> guess>>>>


Gossiping....Men are far far worse than women at this. :lol:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Nidge said:


> I know mate, I caught something when I was down there working.


Well if you must sell your body for money I don't know what you were expecting, a pension ? performance related pay ?

....

oh wait...


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Men will always be men, wishing for more or something else, but fantasies really should stay as that because the reality usually ain't as good


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Gossiping....Men are far far worse than women at this. :lol:


Defo...men love it:laugh::laugh:



Mark W H said:


> Men will always be men, wishing for more or something else, but fantasies really should stay as that because the reality usually ain't as good


...are you trying to say ta all fanjitas arent as tight as a rats ear, boobies dont bounce like space hoppers???.....fanks for ruining my life:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Know loads of guys that fcuk around when their missus is pregnant.

Morally may be wrong but whats better to take all the emotional sh*t when shes pregnant and not able to take it out on a pasty and end up splitting up with her while pregnant because you can't relieve the tension.

Which one is better?

difficult choice, morally.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh god I can't believe I am about to say this in public lol..... :whistling:

I actually believe that a wife has a duty to have sex with her husband (or person she lives with as such) including when she is pregnant although obviously things will be different at this time and it likely wont be as often etc. HOWEVER.... I also believe the same goes the other way too in that he has a duty towards her also in this respect.

I know I'll get blasted for saying it but I do believe if you are not prepared tohave sex with your partner, how can you not expect him to look elsewhere?

I also believe that cheating is and ABSOLUTE no-no under any circumstances whatsoever... but maybe thats partly why I believe the first part... to prevent that happening?

Dunno. But thats my view for what its worth.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Now now Lori.... according to every man on here we ALL are.... and don't you know that men are always in the right.....? :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:





RedKola said:


> Gets a bit boring and predictable after a while, eh??


*cough* not all men on here actually.

This in part,if not entirely,is due to m being brought up in a 99% female family,bred in a wolfpack,taught the secrets of the women folk.

How else do people think an ugly ginger cvnt like me finds his way into so many womens panties

I mean apart from my uber buff bod,awesome guns and killer wit  :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

weeman said:


> *cough* not all men on here actually.
> 
> This in part,if not entirely,is due to m being brought up in a 99% female family,bred in a wolfpack,taught the secrets of the women folk.
> 
> ...


Awww, your just too nice for your own good.....well sometimes! :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh god I can't believe I am about to say this in public lol..... :whistling:
> 
> I* actually believe that a wife has a duty to have sex with her husband (or person she lives with as such) including when she is pregnant although obviously things will be different at this time and it likely wont be as often etc. HOWEVER.... I also believe the same goes the other way too in that he has a duty towards her also in this respect.*
> 
> ...


i cnt rep u any more zara lmao but will you marry me :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> *cough* not all men on here actually.
> 
> This in part,if not entirely,is due to m being brought up in a 99% female family,bred in a wolfpack,taught the secrets of the women folk.
> 
> ...


exacty


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Having read some of the posts here I have a few thoughts.

A woman's sex drive can change over the course of pregnancy so even if the first trimester is a bit rubbish on the sex-front, things may (significantly) improve later on in the pregnancy.

I don't think that it's ever fair to make anyone feel pressured into having sex whether or not they are pregnant, so threatening to look elsewhere is a bit much IMO.

Finally, if sex is a complete no then there are alternatives to keep men happy. Maybe you can reach a compromise that is equally satisfying.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Women are fkn weird, not hard to satisfy your man even if not sex. Then they wonder why they cheat, should just shut up and sit back and enjoy getting nailed:thumbup1: Not like having sex feels sh*t is it.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

R84 said:


> Having read some of the posts here I have a few thoughts.
> 
> A woman's sex drive can change over the course of pregnancy so even if the first trimester is a bit rubbish on the sex-front, things may (significantly) improve later on in the pregnancy.
> 
> ...


fook that...get shaggggin... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> Women are fkn weird, not hard to satisfy your man even if not sex. Then they wonder why they cheat, *should just shut up and* *sit back and enjoy getting* *nailed* :thumbup1: Not like having sex feels sh*t is it.


my lips are sealed....free on friday?.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

When my missus was pregnant she couldn't get enough of "it". I was quite glad of the rest after the birth when she wasn't in any condition to get jiggy!  Rather than go out and cheat surely it would be better to get some porn and have a little "me time"?

Alternatively try a swingers website! :innocent:


----------

